# Best series EVER



## D'wards (Jun 27, 2016)

Drama series likes.

Yesterday I would have said Breaking Bad - today I say Game of Thrones

As limited choices on the poll i had to leave a lot off, so if i've missed your fave please specify below


----------



## peterkro (Jun 27, 2016)

The Good Wife.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 27, 2016)

Walking Dead.
But also Twin Peaks.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 27, 2016)

Anything but The Wire


----------



## oneflewover (Jun 27, 2016)

Voted Wire, the 'Fuck' scene is television gold.

Close second for best scene is 'when the man comes around ' Sarah Connor Chronicles. 

Worthy mentions, Longmire, Beiderbecke,


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 27, 2016)

True Detective srs 1 deserves honourable mention for its southern gothic creepiness and vibe

also:
Generation Kill
True Blood


----------



## ringo (Jun 27, 2016)

The Wire by a long way. Its no Antiques Roadshow, but for drama pretty good


----------



## EastEnder (Jun 27, 2016)

Howards' Way.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 27, 2016)

voted sopranos.. could t get into the wire


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jun 27, 2016)

Emmerdale


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Gromit (Jun 27, 2016)

I loved Breaking Bad but they botched the end by being too 'Hollywood safe'.

Love Game of Thrones but they have to finish it before I can rule it in. 

The Wire takes it for 5 perfect series. Keeping each series fresh with a new overall theme. Ending before the quality dropped.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 27, 2016)

The Wire was great for four seasons, they fucked up the fifth.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 27, 2016)

Game of Thrones.
Walking Dead.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 27, 2016)

Dandred said:


> The Wire was great for four seasons, they fucked up the fifth.



Jimmy McNulty gets his wish and actually becomes king.
Nope still genius.


----------



## YazBro (Jun 27, 2016)

Charmed


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 27, 2016)

Much as I enjoy the Walking Dead, it's not a contender for this. Maybe best zombie series starring Egg, but that's it.

Breaking Bad had an easy charm and the humour carried it a long way. 

But The Wire wins it for me. I'm watching it all over again at the moment as Mrs Shoes was didn't watch it at the time but is giving it a go now.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 27, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> Much as I enjoy the Walking Dead, it's not a contender for this. Maybe best zombie series starring Egg, but that's it.
> 
> Breaking Bad had an easy charm and the humour carried it a long way.
> 
> But The Wire wins it for me. I'm watching it all over again at the moment as Mrs Shoes was didn't watch it at the time but is giving it a go now.


The Walking Dead. I really liked it. Then I got bored and abandoned it. Then I returned to it and really liked it again. 

So let down by the middle section.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 27, 2016)

Sopranos is the one I keep going back to.

With an honourable mention for The Shield (Badgers)


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 27, 2016)

Probably Mad Men.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jun 27, 2016)

Sons of Anarchy, excluding the farcical Northern Ireland season.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 27, 2016)

Hill Street Blues. A lot of the poll options wouldn't have been possible without it.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 27, 2016)

The Wire then Sopranos. Should have been Deadwood next but it was not to be.


----------



## Whatnow? (Jun 27, 2016)

The Wire, Walking dead, Sopranos and Game of Thrones were all horrendously tedious.


----------



## Whatnow? (Jun 27, 2016)

Of those choices available, breaking bad I suppose, but the repeat viewing potential is non existent. Which is my general criteria for an outstanding series.


----------



## Whatnow? (Jun 27, 2016)

And lost had the worst ending of any series in the entire world.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2016)

Can't choose. So much good stuff out there. Battlestar Galactica, Wire, Lost, Breaking Bad, Twin Peaks, Homicide, Walking Dead, Sopranos...

I'll get balled out for this but the latest season of Bates Motel was pretty damn macabre.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2016)

Gromit said:


> The Walking Dead. I really liked it. Then I got bored and abandoned it. Then I returned to it and really liked it again.
> 
> So let down by the middle section.



season 2? Season 2 was ass.

But the guy who played (annoying) Shane went on to be The Punisher, so one good thing about that season...


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 27, 2016)

The Singing Detective
The Wire
Hill Street Blues
It's always Sunny
Eastbound and Diwn
Walking Dead


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 27, 2016)

oneflewover said:


> Voted Wire, the 'Fuck' scene is television gold.
> 
> Close second for best scene is 'when the man comes around ' Sarah Connor Chronicles.
> 
> Worthy mentions, Longmire, Beiderbecke,


Beiderbecke now that's a blast from the past


----------



## Gromit (Jun 27, 2016)

Larkrise to Candleford


----------



## nogojones (Jun 27, 2016)

I'd probably still go for The Wire, however I thought Fargo has been pretty good so far


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 27, 2016)

Buffy


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 27, 2016)

Almost forgot . A Set of Six ; great series about members of the Scrote family .


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 27, 2016)

Breaking Bad best - marginally better than Sopranos - my opinion only


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 28, 2016)

Struggled a bit with this one as I've only watched two of the shows on the poll and the majority of my best series ever are comedy's but a stand out drama series was for me Cordon, found it quite gripping and I hope the american version will do it justice.


----------



## Ax^ (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Tankus (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Voley (Jun 28, 2016)

The Sopranos for me.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jun 28, 2016)

Band of Brothers





Hill Street

Dogtanian


----------



## Saffy (Jun 28, 2016)

Buffy.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 28, 2016)

House was pretty good, for such a long running  procedural.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2016)

mauvais said:


> House was pretty good, for such a long running  procedural.


It felt like the story was on a lupus.


----------



## albionism (Jun 28, 2016)

Oz
The Sopranos 
Six Feet Under (i cried when it ended!)


----------



## mauvais (Jun 28, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> It felt like the story was on a lupus.


Are you proud of yourself?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Are you proud of yourself?


On a scale of Taub to Foreman, I'd say I was at least a strong Thirteen


----------



## mauvais (Jun 28, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> On a scale of Taub to Foreman, I'd say I was at least a strong Thirteen


----------



## mauvais (Jun 28, 2016)

Oh no, that's not right is it.

They should CHASE you to your comic death. Ahahaha *slump*


----------



## Gromit (Jun 28, 2016)

mauvais said:


> House was pretty good, for such a long running  procedural.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 28, 2016)

Sopranos gets my vote.

It was a benchmark tv show that I followed weekly as it aired, often recording and re-watching.

I've watched it time and time again and it continues to deliver. The writing is filled to the brim with references to history, classic literature, pop culture and the characters are whole and believable. Tony Soprano might be the most loveable vicious sociopath ever to grace a tv show and The Sopranos opened the door of anti-heroes at the forefront of shows and gave momentum to a real golden age in Television which allowed the small screen to overshadow modern/popular cinema.

I loved the Wire, but it was clunky at times. I loved Breaking Bad, but it was a bit daft at times.

Oz derserves a nod, and without it I'm sure The Sopranos wouldn't have arrived when it did.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2016)

Both _The Wire_ and _Oz_ owe a debt to _Homicide: Life On The Street _


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## 8den (Jun 28, 2016)

The wire expiring shitty season 5


----------



## peterkro (Jun 28, 2016)

Although I voted The Good Wife I also rate Nurse Jackie which slid under the popularity stakes was great tele.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2016)

8den said:


> The wire expiring shitty season 5


Between that and _Homicide_'s TVM, it's clear that David Simon has problems wrapping things up properly. One gets the impression he would have in stuck a song-and-dance finale but for someone having a quiet word in his shell-like.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2016)

peterkro said:


> I also rate Nurse Jackie which slid under the popularity stakes was great tele.


I've never seen it but I love this clip


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 28, 2016)

I feel like if Deadwood had gotten it's final season it would have been the best, the dialogue and characterisation was on another level at times. 

Breaking Bad was a great central performance but did veer into silly cliffhanger and deus ex machina territory far too often.

West Wing and Buffy have the most enjoyment and re-watch value for me personally, while I think The Wire was the best made and thought out show of the bunch.

If Fargo carries on like it has it could be well up there, massively looking forward to S3.

Game of Thrones to me is 'event' television, like Lost used to be, it's the one show everyone seems to watch, discuss and have theories on, but it does dip in quality at times.


----------



## 8den (Jun 28, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Between that and _Homicide_'s TVM, it's clear that David Simon has problems wrapping things up properly. One gets the impression he would have in stuck a song-and-dance finale but for someone having a quiet word in his shell-like.



Never saw homicide. But in season 5 McNulty and the fake serial killer threw aside four seasons of character and world building.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 28, 2016)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Band of Brothers



And this, so much this, I get sucked into re-watching BoB about once a year and it is stunning each time.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 28, 2016)

Voted for Breaking Bad.

Twin Peaks is my favourite.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2016)

8den said:


> Never saw homicide. But in season 5 McNulty and the fake serial killer threw aside four seasons of character and world building.


Whilst at the time it felt like someone taking a shit in your mouth, over time I have kind of become fond of S5. It's as though somebody let Ray Cooney write some episodes of _Hill Street Blues_.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 28, 2016)

_Damages_ is probably the best series I've ever seen, but I'd watch Glenn Close in anything.

_Boston Legal_ is superb and a particularly adroit vehicle for James Spader and William Shatner.

_Suits_ and _The Good Wife_ are close runners up.

I'm trying to get into Mad Men at the moment because I like the period. It's nicely filmed and reminds me a bit of Pan Am, which was silly but fun, but each episode seems very similar to all the others.


----------



## marshall (Jun 28, 2016)

Wire and Breaking Bad, neck and neck. Lost did have its moments, can't remember which series, but the first flash forward (rather than always back) of Jack and Kate off the island was a nice one.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 28, 2016)

I fucking hated Lost. Utter shite.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 28, 2016)

Lost and 'ooh the dilemma of torture. The agony of a man foced to do bad for the good of uncle fucking sam' 24- both total gash


Sons of Anarchy was great but I accept many disliked it and even I can't defend the oirash season


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 28, 2016)

albionism said:


> Six Feet Under (i cried when it ended!)


So did I. For a whole day


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 28, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> Voted for Breaking Bad.
> 
> Twin Peaks is my favourite.


I love Twin Peaks and I voted for Breaking Bad too!!


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 28, 2016)

Saffy said:


> Buffy.


Buffy was great but very uneven


----------



## Reno (Jun 28, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> and reminds me a bit of Pan Am,



That would be because Pan Am was a poor rip-off of Mad Men.

...and Mad Men got my vote.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 28, 2016)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Band of Brothers



It's a shame they only made one series


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> It's a shame they only made one series


Which is not something anyone ever says about _The Pacific_.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 28, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Which is not something anyone ever says about _The Pacific_.



they both had goddawful theme music though


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jun 28, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> It's a shame they only made one series



I just watch it again.

Anybody for another one-off: Firefly? It's worth watching on some dodgy USian site.

And another culty one: Freaks and Geeks.

Because Spain allows downloading for non-commercial use I don't worry about piracy laws. AAARRR!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 28, 2016)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Anybody for another one-off: Firefly?


should have taken me. Never liked it. I really tried for three eps cos everyone said it was good but no. Film Serenity wasn't bad. I just don't like whedons writing. Its too knowing, especially the dialouge. Theres something about it that lacks honesty.


----------



## twistedAM (Jun 28, 2016)

Deadwood but if it were just about a single season it'd be Justified season 2.
Almost voted "other" as The Americans is pretty amazing.


----------



## Supine (Jun 28, 2016)

What a silly thread, the answer is obviously The West Wing. No discussion needed


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 28, 2016)

Obviously there's no such thing as "best". It's also interesting to me how much this thread is tending to predictably 'prestige' and US drama series - no reality TV, no music shows, no comedy ? No _State of Play _or _Line of Duty_? not even any lovely period dramas with lavishly reconstructed Tudor dresses  ?

For me it's the Wire because of its ambition to go above and beyond, break (many of the) clichés of TV drama and having so much politics in; but it's still a close-run thing with The Shield and early Homicide was even better.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2016)

For the jury's consideration:


_Edge Of Darkness_
_Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy_
_Between The Lines_
_Traffik_
_The Ghost Squad_
_Suspects_
_Law & Order _(GF Newman's 1978 BBC series)
_The Sandbaggers_
_Gangsters_
_Our Friends In The North_

If we're including non-drama series:


_The World At War_


----------



## Reno (Jun 28, 2016)

Supine said:


> What a silly thread, the answer is obviously The West Wing. No discussion needed


The West Wing was good, but I think Borgen did a similar thing even better.

While I'm at it, other non-English speaking series which would make it into my favourties are Lars Von Trier's Riget/The Kingdom, The Returned, Heimat, The Bridge and Berlin Alexanderplatz.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2016)

Reno said:


> Heimat



Dammit and I was literally just looking at _Die Zweite Heimat_ on the BFI Online shop


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 28, 2016)

Mad Men is a polished turd without the turd or the polish.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 28, 2016)

Apart from a grim detour into 'erotica' in s5 I would argue that _Vikings _is absolutely great television and ought to be miles better known.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2016)

The original, Aussie _Rake_ is definitely far better than its superficial procedural roots would suggest; and I am very fond of _Halt And Catch Fire_.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 28, 2016)

West Wing had too many words.
Too many corridors.
Too many words in corridors.


----------



## The Octagon (Jun 28, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> West Wing had too many words.
> Too many corridors.
> Too many words in corridors.



Nonsense.

More words and more corridors in TV I say.

Ironically The West Wing suffered when it tried to do 'action' (the Gaza episodes in particular).

'Two Cathedrals' is one of the greatest episodes of dramatic TV ever. EVER.


----------



## albionism (Jun 29, 2016)

My previous choices were all HBO. Here are a few closer to home,
not so much "series", more 3-4 parts/adaptations that were superb.
Holding On (1997)
The Long Firm (2004)
The Buddha Of Suburbia (1993)
King Of The Ghetto (1986)


----------



## Supine (Jun 29, 2016)

Fawlty Towers


----------



## discokermit (Jun 29, 2016)

the cuckoo waltz.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 29, 2016)

nah, kidding, that's shit*.

sopranos.




*except for diane keen.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 29, 2016)

albionism said:


> My previous choices were all HBO. Here are a few closer to home,
> not so much "series", more 3-4 parts/adaptations that were superb.
> Holding On (1997)
> The Long Firm (2004)
> ...


No Spooks?

If you are looking at home grown.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 29, 2016)

Has everything Game of Thrones has with GUNS too.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 29, 2016)

Christ. It's like 24 but made by a committee of Sun readers.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Jun 29, 2016)

Gromit said:


> Has everything Game of Thrones has with GUNS too.


Even dragons and fairy grenades?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh, forgot - Justified.


----------



## Corax (Jun 29, 2016)

Does _The Night Manager_ qualify?  That was pretty darn-tootin good.



AuntiStella said:


> Breaking Bad best - marginally better than Sopranos - my opinion only


Glad you qualified that statement; I'd initially assumed you were speaking on behalf of the Parliamentary Subcommittee on Pan-Canadian Transport Infrastructure.


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 29, 2016)

Corax said:


> Does _The Night Manager_ qualify?  That was pretty darn-tootin good.
> 
> 
> Glad you qualified that statement; I'd initially assumed you were speaking on behalf of the Parliamentary Subcommittee on Pan-Canadian Transport Infrastructure.


I qualify it because of the stupid arguments people have started with me - a bit like this one. Seems there's no escape.


----------



## Corax (Jun 29, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> I qualify it because of the stupid arguments people have started with me - a bit like this one. Seems there's no escape.


Gosh, delicate wee soul eh?  Crack a smile cuddles, it was in jest.


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 29, 2016)

Corax said:


> Gosh, delicate wee soul eh?  Crack a smile cuddles, it was in jest.


I'm tougher than I look


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 29, 2016)

Only 2 seasons so far, but if they can keep it up Fargo will take the crown.


----------



## Corax (Jun 29, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> I'm tougher than I look


Worst.  Bunfight.  EVER.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 30, 2016)

I make no apologies for nominating these, they're all awesome 

Cracker
Prime Suspect
Jonathan Creek
Auf Wiedersehen, Pet
House of Cards (the original) 
Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy (MUCH better than Smiley's People IMO)
I, Claudius
Jeeves & Wooster
Luther
Happy Valley
A Touch of Frost

If we're gonna allow series one only of True Detective, then I'll chuck the first three series of Shameless in the mix, and the first two series of Bad Girls .

That's six ITV shows I've nominated - fucking hell!


----------



## Corax (Jun 30, 2016)

Neighbours - the Mrs Mangle years.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 30, 2016)

Corax said:


> Neighbours - the Mrs Mangel years.



CFY


----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 4, 2016)

Have to give a mention to this -
 

Also I'm really enjoying - Narcos.


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 4, 2016)

Mentions surely for 

Oz
Rome 
House of Cards uk 
John le Carre adaptations with Alec Guinness. 
Prisoners of War (Israeli)


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 4, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> Oh, forgot - Justified.



Brilliant but they were never going to trump season two - was like the best of Deadwood and Breaking Bad combined with the best criminal matriarch I've seen on telly.
I still watched all the other season including the final one which was also brill.


----------



## Shechemite (Jul 4, 2016)

MadeInBedlam said:


> Mentions surely for
> 
> Oz
> Rome
> ...



Half of those have already been mentioned


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 4, 2016)

CSI: Miami 
Then Breaking Bad/True Detective/(Scandinavian) Bridge.


----------



## KevStronach (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 5, 2016)

Porridge. A perfect distillation of male relationships. A wonderful evolution from the likely lads which enabled the writers to extend that male bonding/emotional connecting to feed into Auf Wiedersehen, Pet. 

Those three shows wrote about the weakness in men and their need to feel better like no others...and they were perfectly cast. Not a bad performance in any of them...even when the actors were first timers. Even the bit players were perfect.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 5, 2016)

Quincy must get a mention


----------



## souljacker (Jul 5, 2016)

Grange Hill


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 5, 2016)

Dandred said:


> Quincy must get a mention



Good - and definitely the king of the weekday daytime copathon, though would never win a head to head with Columbo.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2016)

nuffsaid said:


> Have to give a mention to this -
> View attachment 89198
> 
> Also I'm really enjoying - Narcos.


'Kill Them All' from Spartacus: blood and Sand is properly intense violence. Literally an entire episode devoted to the brutal slaying of the patrician class. It was fucking great.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 5, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> 'Kill Them All' from Spartacus: blood and Sand is properly intense violence. Literally an entire episode devoted to the brutal slaying of the patrician class. It was fucking great.


 I loved Spartacus s1, but didn't much like the place-holder prequel. I never watched s2 amd s3. Should i?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2016)

D'wards said:


> I loved Spartacus s1, but didn't much like the place-holder prequel. I never watched s2 amd s3. Should i?


stop after 2. After whatsisface died it really went downhill, but if you still like tits, pecs and intense violence scored by jagged guitar noises? go for it


----------



## mhendo (Jul 7, 2016)

_The Wire_ will always be special for me. I've watched it right through a bunch of times, and it still stands up after multiple viewings. I tend to agree that Season 5 was weaker than the rest, but it was still better than about 95% of the stuff on TV. My love for the show is no doubt influenced by the fact that I was living in Baltimore for the whole time it was on air.

I find it really difficult, though, to assign a "Best Ever" tag to any one show. _The Wire_ probably qualifies (for me) in many important respects, but there are other shows that I have found equally gripping and entertaining over the past couple of decades.

Two of my most recent favorites, which I don't think have been mentioned yet in this thread, are _The Americans_ and _Bron/Broen/The Bridge. 
_
My wife and I only just discovered _The Americans_ a couple of months ago, but already we've blasted through Seasons 1, 2, and 3. I think it's a great eighties timepiece, it's really well written, and the some of the acting is fantastic. It's also tense in places, and a lot of fun.

_The Bridge_ is great TV, with one of the most compelling characters on any television show. Saga Noren, played by Sofia Helin, is amazing, and her partnership with Martin Rohde (Kim Bodnia) in the first two seasons was brilliantly written and acted, IMO. I was a bit worried when Bodnia left the show, but Season 3 was pretty damn good too.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 7, 2016)

ROME!


----------



## ffsear (Jul 7, 2016)

*so many good shows missing from the poll.

peeky blinders?  band of brothers? homeland? the tudors? Billions? house of cards? 24? prison break? Only fools and horses?*


----------



## mhendo (Jul 7, 2016)

ffsear said:


> *so many good shows missing from the poll.
> 
> peeky blinders?  band of brothers? homeland? the tudors? Billions? house of cards? 24? prison break? Only fools and horses?*


I like _Billions_ a lot, but it doesn't belong in this poll. It really doesn't make sense to include a show that's only just completed its first season; we need to see how the second (and subsequent?) seasons go before making any claim to "best ever."


----------



## ffsear (Jul 7, 2016)

mhendo said:


> I like _Billions_ a lot, but it doesn't belong in this poll. It really doesn't make sense to include a show that's only just completed its first season; we need to see how the second (and subsequent?) seasons go before making any claim to "best ever."



well if the final scene is anything anything to go by,  we are in for a treat


***************spoiler warning************


----------



## Reno (Jul 8, 2016)

ffsear said:


> *so many good shows missing from the poll.
> 
> peeky blinders?  band of brothers? homeland? the tudors? Billions? house of cards? 24? prison break? Only fools and horses?*


Several of these are good, it's that just nobody thinks they are the best.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 8, 2016)

Mr Robot so far, we shall see if i still think the same after next week..


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 8, 2016)

In no particular order, 'cos I can't make a decision.

Breaking bad
The Wire
The Sopranos

I've been trying to get into TWD but it's not happening.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> ROME!


fucked the last season badly


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 8, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> fucked the last season badly




Yeah, it was well rushed thanks to the studio but still worth a watch. 

Imagine if we'd had a full 3-4 seasons though? God damn it'd have been glorious.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Yeah, it was well rushed thanks to the studio but still worth a watch.
> 
> Imagine if we'd had a full 3-4 seasons though? God damn it'd have been glorious.


it deffo paved the way for Spartacus Blood and Sand. Everyone loves swords and sandals but the old films are too old. Time for what modernity has gifted us: decent cameras, nudity and profane words. Oh and ultraviolence


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 8, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> it deffo paved the way for Spartacus Blood and Sand. Everyone loves swords and sandals but the old films are too old. Time for what modernity has gifted us: decent cameras, nudity and profane words. Oh and ultraviolence



Slow-mo and cartoon gore for EVERYONE!


----------



## Reno (Jul 8, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> it deffo paved the way for Spartacus Blood and Sand. Everyone loves swords and sandals but the old films are too old. Time for what modernity has gifted us: *decent cameras*, nudity and profane words. Oh and ultraviolence


Have you ever had a look at what Kubrick's Spartacus, which was shot in glorious 70mm, looks like on the big screen? I'll take that over all that digitally tweaked crap of the Spartacus telly series any day.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2016)

Reno said:


> Have you ever had a look at what Kubrick's Spartacus, which was shot in glorious 70mm, looks like on the big screen? I'll take that over all that digitally tweaked crap of the Spartacus telly series any day.


no, but I'll give a watch through the projector. I always have time for his films.


----------



## Yata (Jul 8, 2016)

breaking bad best series ever cant think of a single episode i didnt like, even the Fly episode. remember finding it on Project Free TV in about season 3 looking at the description and thinking fucking hell malcolms dad dealing meth this could be interesting


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 10, 2016)

Did I mention Seinfeld?


----------



## belboid (Jul 10, 2016)

The Avengers.  Far and away the best thing on telly ever. 

Sopranos of those actually listed, as Deadwood never got the final season it needed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2016)

belboid said:


> The Avengers.  Far and away the best thing on telly ever.
> 
> Sopranos of those actually listed, as Deadwood never got the final season it needed.


I hope I'm not remembering this wrong, but doesn't deadwood include a bit where lovejoy is arsefingered to try and sort out his gallstones?


----------



## belboid (Jul 10, 2016)

It most certainly does, bloody genius.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 10, 2016)

Ed O'Neill was the original choice for Al Swearengen!


----------



## brogdale (Jan 1, 2017)

Reno said:


> The West Wing was good, but I think Borgen did a similar thing even better.
> 
> While I'm at it, other non-English speaking series which would make it into my favourties are Lars Von Trier's Riget/The Kingdom, The Returned, Heimat, The Bridge and Berlin Alexanderplatz.


Having seen Reitz' wonderfully mesmeric & immersive  _Die andere Heimat _at the cinema last year, Mrs B & myself have spent the Xmas hols working our way through the engrossing 6 CDs (11 programmes) of Heimat. We've thoroughly enjoyed the journey and managed to avoid pretty much all Xmas TV!

We've just ordered Heimat 2 from Zavvi for £23 !


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 2, 2017)

The Sopranos is THE best , ever . Loads of good ones mentioned there but that one can't be beat . No pretty boy nonsense, all the characters are so sociopathic and degenerate the storylines and acting have to be first class for you identify with them in anyway . Rooting for them one minute, repelled by them the next . That many sub plots that keep coming back years later . No contest as far as I'm concerned .


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 2, 2017)

Can't believe I nominated an entirely British list and DIDN'T include The Crystal Maze  Challenge have been showing it every weeknight for the first time in a number of years (they've even shown the xmas episodes which they've rarely bothered with), and I'm enjoying every minute of it. We've just entered series four, which was Reckless Rick's swansong, so I kind of feel like I did watching the last series of GBBO; it's gonna continue, but with different people, extra advert breaks and won't be anywhere near as good *meh smiley*


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jan 2, 2017)

The Sopranos has to be my number one....followed by Breaking Bad..


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 2, 2017)

Reno said:


> Have you ever had a look at what Kubrick's Spartacus, which was shot in glorious 70mm, looks like on the big screen? I'll take that over all that digitally tweaked crap of the Spartacus telly series any day.



When I was at uni our student union film soc managed to get a 70mm copy to screen in the biggest lecture theatre. The reel was enormous and had an intermission. Unfortunately though, the projectionist got their hair stuck in the projector three times in a row and melted it in three different places. Bet the distributor was well chuffed with that.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 3, 2017)

My opinion changes from series to series, but my one constant is The Sopranos. I love everything about it.....from 'woke up this morning, got myself a gun' to 'just a small town girl living in a lonely world'.... whenever I come across it whilst clicking through the channels I HAVE to carry on watching, even though I know every scene and line inside out. It's a masterpiece, pure and simple.....I have a love for Tony that defies logic, he stands for everything you shouldn't tolerate, but then he spends all night with a sick horse and goat. He melts my heart in ways that shouldn't happen 

I also love The Wire, 24, Prison break, Breaking bad and True Detective.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 3, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Buffy


Yes, Buffy.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 7, 2017)

brogdale said:


> Having seen Reitz' wonderfully mesmeric & immersive  _Die andere Heimat _at the cinema last year, Mrs B & myself have spent the Xmas hols working our way through the engrossing 6 CDs (11 programmes) of Heimat. We've thoroughly enjoyed the journey and managed to avoid pretty much all Xmas TV!
> 
> We've just ordered Heimat 2 from Zavvi for £23 !


Just finished Heimat 1 tonight; wow that last episode!
What a masterpiece.


----------



## campanula (Jan 7, 2017)

Blake's Seven


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Mar 6, 2017)

Spent the last 2 weeks watching Breaking Bad again...only this time with my 77 year old mum...
She is loving every bit of it and she can't wait to see the final episode.

We watched the Sopranos for a couple of weeks too...around  Christmas...but mum's favourite is now Breaking Bad. 

She's even been telling her pal, a woman in her 80's, all about BB.

I think there may be withdrawal symptoms by Wednesday.



It's a close call and I thought earlier that The Sopranos were marginally better, but after watching BB again I think BB pips the Sopranos...if only because absolutely every scene is perfect. There is no waste...no fiddling about. It's just brilliantly done.

Has anybody watched Homeland?
Is it good? My mum wants me to get that for the next few weeks......


----------



## green.tea (Mar 8, 2017)

I really liked Utopia. Pity it ended so abruptly. Probably because it coincided with the Ebola outbreak. For months you couldn't have a conversation about Ebola without someone mentioning utopia. Particularly with it having the theme about art predicting real world events.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 8, 2017)

green.tea said:


> I really liked Utopia. Pity it ended so abruptly. Probably because it coincided with the Ebola outbreak. For months you couldn't have a conversation about Ebola without someone mentioning utopia. Particularly with it having the theme about art predicting real world events.


It was meant to conclude with a third series but C4 pulled the budget, the bastards


----------



## green.tea (Mar 8, 2017)

kabbes said:


> It was meant to conclude with a third series but C4 pulled the budget, the bastards



Such a shame. I wanted to see what Arbie was gonna do. I reckon he'd have gone in like a one man army and got his sister back. They couldve at least put the s4 story in a graphic novel. Wouldve been fitting.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 8, 2017)

campanula said:


> Blake's Seven



This is the correct answer.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 9, 2017)

green.tea said:


> Such a shame. I wanted to see what Arbie was gonna do. I reckon he'd have gone in like a one man army and got his sister back. They couldve at least put the s4 story in a graphic novel. Wouldve been fitting.


there was due to be an american version as well but nothing came of that.


----------



## green.tea (Mar 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> there was due to be an american version as well but nothing came of that.



Yeah. Channel 4 said they cancelled it to make room for new stuff or something like that. But theres plenty of crappy game shows and reality tv they couldve cancelled. That reason didnt really make sense. I think they didn't want to make something with themes that were so similar to what was going on with ebola, and now zika. That's why I think the Americans didn't end up making their version either.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 11, 2017)

House of cards US. Just finished watching series 3&4, eagerly waiting series 5.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2017)

Sasaferrato said:


> House of cards US. Just finished watching series 3&4, eagerly waiting series 5.


I liked that right up till Frank got the big chair. After that I just lost interest. He wins too often.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 11, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I liked that right up till Frank got the big chair. After that I just lost interest. He wins too often.



Yeah but what happens to a house built of cards?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Yeah but what happens to a house built of cards?


it falls. I'm guessing its the murder of that journo frank was shagging gets them in the end. Might give it another try tonight


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 11, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Mad Men is a polished turd without the turd or the polish.



Haven't watched it, shan't now.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 11, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> it falls. I'm guessing its the murder of that journo frank was shagging gets them in the end. Might give it another try tonight


 Do. Season five should be terrific (If it is the last series. )


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 11, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Has everything Game of Thrones has with GUNS too.


 I'm downloading that at the moment.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 11, 2017)

I am so glad that no one mentioned 'Friends', vacuous shite it was too.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 11, 2017)

Sasaferrato said:


> I am so glad that no one mentioned 'Friends', vacuous shite it was too.



Why did you mention it then?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 11, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Why did you mention it then?



Merely remarking on the collective good taste of Urban.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm disappointed that Breaking Bad ranks level with GOT.
I thought it'd up there with The Sopranos.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 11, 2017)

Sasaferrato said:


> Merely remarking on the collective good taste of Urban.



My sister still quotes lines from Friends in lieu of witty remarks of her own devising. She never even gets the context right. You just feel awful for her every time, but she keeps doing it


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 11, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> My sister still quotes lines from Friends in lieu of witty remarks of her own devising. She never even gets the context right. You just feel awful for her every time, but she keeps doing it



I watched about half an episode once. Dire doesn't cover it.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 11, 2017)

I can't believe that even people that really loved Friends would mention it in a discussion about the best series ever.  There's lots of stuff I've loved but wouldn't put it in that category.


----------



## firedrake50 (Mar 11, 2017)

Allo Allo


----------



## Gromit (Mar 11, 2017)

Sasaferrato said:


> I'm downloading that at the moment.


I was being tongue in cheek but it can be a bit of a guilty pleasure.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Oct 19, 2019)

Bump

The Follow-Up to 'Band of Brothers' is Coming

Could be a contender


----------



## mauvais (Oct 19, 2019)

Band of Brothers already had a follow-up; it was The Pacific and IMO was kind of incomprehensible, not least because much of it took place in pitch black darkness.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Oct 19, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Band of Brothers already had a follow-up; it was The Pacific and IMO was kind of incomprehensible, not least because much of it took place in pitch black darkness.



I didn't care for The Pacific. Every episode was a bit same- y


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 19, 2019)

JuanTwoThree said:


> I didn't care for The Pacific. Every episode was a bit same- y


After BoB, The Pacific was a huge disappointment. Took ages to get going and wasted too much time in Australia, then missed even mentioning the most important battles in the theatre. BoB had a much smaller time frame to deal with (D-Day - VE Day) so managed to do it properly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 19, 2019)

It's The A-Team *OF COURSE*


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2019)

In its own understated way, I really enjoyed the Detectorists.


----------

